# I don’t like



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I’ll never understand why outdoor round boxes use a completely different screw. So many otherwise experienced electrician don’t know this and strip it out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

VELOCI3 said:


> Ideal wire-nuts


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> Junction boxes and troughs with factory KO’s. They are never in the correct spot or size and when you punch your holes the box looks like mike Tyson did it.
> 
> Concentric Factory KO’s. Really?
> 
> ...


Here's your golden opportunity to get rich. Start manufacturing electrical equipment the "right way". Every electrician who thinks like you do will buy it and you'll make millions. Please send me a catalog.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I’ll never understand why outdoor round boxes use a completely different screw. So many otherwise experienced electrician don’t know this and strip it out.


I just dealt with this at my inlaws but he had already stripped them out. Good to know for the next time I install one sometime in the next 10 years.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> Junction boxes and troughs with factory KO’s. They are never in the correct spot or size and when you punch your holes the box looks like mike Tyson did it.
> 
> Concentric Factory KO’s. Really?


Hate them on troughs.



> Staggered OWC clips on gem boxes.


Don't care.



> Pre-fab ground tails.


Never use them. Might have a place in production work.



> Ground clips


Hate them.



> Ideal wire-nuts


Love them. Tan Twister is almost all I use.



> 10/24 threading on WP boxes and the unthreaded ground.


I hate them. I don't understand why they went with that thread instead of 10-32. I have largely stopped using metal WP boxes.

I hate GE panels and breakers made since about 1995.
Handy boxes.
Track lights.
Boxes without the raised ground screw hole.
Reducing washers sold individually.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Factory KO’s come in two varieties:

1) The kind you can push out with your thumb
2) The kind that won’t budge even with a sledge hammer and explosives

What’s wrong with Ideal?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> What’s wrong with Ideal?


It’s not 3M.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It’s not 3M.


I don’t even think we can buy 3M up here. Ignorance is bliss  .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tan Twisters are unbeatable.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> I hate them. I don't understand why they went with that thread instead of 10-32. I have largely stopped using metal WP boxes.


 What size/thread do the plastic round boxes use? I barely use them so I don't remember. 



99cents said:


> I don’t even think we can buy 3M up here. Ignorance is bliss  .


3M red/yellows, blue/oranges, and blue/grays are by far the best wirenuts out there and all you will ever need.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> 3M red/yellows, blue/oranges, and blue/grays are by far the best wirenuts out there and all you will ever need.


You only say that cause you haven't tried a REAL Marrette :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

emtnut said:


> You only say that cause you haven't tried a REAL Marrette :biggrin:


Marrettes suck. Really bad.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hate these in red and yellow. I prefer 3M Buchanan in red and yellow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Hate them on troughs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they went 10-24 for hanging fans. 
I'm guessing because I also don't get it. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> Hate these in red and yellow. I prefer 3M Buchanan in red and yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the only reason they still made them, was for the Chicago guys. When roughing in with EMT, you just spin a wirenut on the conductors and push it through the pipe. Maybe I’m wrong, but I thought that was the purpose. I kept a few reds in my apron on an all conduit job. I don’t know if it sped anything up. It was all solid wires, so just bending the wires over also did the trick. 

Maybe a Chicago guy could elaborate?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

10-24 screws in round FS boxes? Maybe easier to get out when corroded?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Only arbor I like for 1/2”-1” hole saws










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I’ll never understand why outdoor round boxes use a completely different screw. So many otherwise experienced electrician don’t know the value of Tek screws.


Fify


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I hate neat carts and shiny holesaws!
:surprise::vs_laugh:


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HertzHound said:


> I hate neat carts and shiny holesaws!
> 
> :surprise::vs_laugh:




Kickoff meeting tomorrow morning. Let’s see what it looks like in a few months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HertzHound said:


> I hate neat carts and shiny holesaws!
> :surprise::vs_laugh:


Obvious signs of somebody who doesn’t know how to work for a living.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Guys that work for a living like this set tool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> What size/thread do the plastic round boxes use? I barely use them so I don't remember.


I don't know, I never used one.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> Marrettes suck. Really bad.


Have you ever used Marrette 833s? They have wings and accept a pretty wide range of wires. I've never tried them but I thought they looked decent. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> 3M red/yellows, blue/oranges, and blue/grays are by far the best wirenuts out there and all you will ever need.


I've started buying 3M recently, I'm a fan. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> I don't know, I never used one.


What do you use for lights and stuff that you would put on an outdoor round box?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> What do you use for lights and stuff that you would put on an outdoor round box?


Last time I needed one I used round metal boxes. I'm not sure I've seen a round PVC outdoor light box. But for single and 2 gang device boxes, I use PVC as much as possible.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Last time I needed one I used round metal boxes. I'm not sure I've seen a round PVC outdoor light box. But for single and 2 gang device boxes, I use PVC as much as possible.


The reason I asked is because earlier you said "I have largely stopped using metal WP boxes.". Maybe I misread what you meant.

I have a few PVC round boxes on the truck in case I need to replace one, but don't use them by choice often.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> The reason I asked is because earlier you said "I have largely stopped using metal WP boxes.". Maybe I misread what you meant.
> 
> I have a few PVC round boxes on the truck in case I need to replace one, but don't use them by choice often.



I've seen the PVC round junction boxes, but I don't know if they can be used as a light box. By "largely stopped using metal WP boxes.", I mean that where I used to use a metal bell box for a switch of receptacle outdoors, I now use a PVC box. I still use the round metal ones. But 90% of the time, it's a device box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I never even thought to question whether a plastic round box could be used for a light. Hmmmm. I guess I will just stick with metal anyway.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Coppersmith said:


> Here's your golden opportunity to get rich. Start manufacturing electrical equipment the "right way". Every electrician who thinks like you do will buy it and you'll make millions. Please send me a catalog.


Arlington Industries already exists. I bet they are engineering a product out of white paintable plastic to handle every bitch in this thread right now


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> CoolWill said:
> 
> 
> > I hate them. I don't understand why they went with that thread instead of 10-32. I have largely stopped using metal WP boxes.
> ...


I don't like how the red/yellows and tan/reds bite on stranded. I just haven't had good luck with them and went back to ideal tan and red twisters. When I was doing 90% solid wire the tan/reds were the bomb.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I’ll never understand why outdoor round boxes use a completely different screw. So many otherwise experienced electrician don’t know this and strip it out.


The round bell boxes they sell at HD rolleyes:) come with a set of 10/24 screws


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> The round bell boxes they sell at HD rolleyes:) come with a set of 10/24 screws


The one from the supply house doesn't. Neither does the light fixture. So it's just one more thing to have to go back to the truck for. Or even worse, have a guy mess up the box while trying to drive the wrong size screw into.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> Junction boxes and troughs with factory KO’s. They are never in the correct spot or size and when you punch your holes the box looks like mike Tyson did it.
> 
> Concentric Factory KO’s. Really?
> 
> ...


I don't like the wiring compartment in broan/nutone bath exhaust fans, they're even worse now that the cover snaps in instead of having a screw to hold it in place

Wiring plugmold

And fast-food places where bacon biscuit costs the same as bacon-egg-cheese so I have to eat all that to get my money's worth and then feel stuffed all day

So it boils down to forcing too much into small space


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I take this piece







off. The design lends itself to locking the strippers while in use. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> I take this piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first thing to do with new strippers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My first romex strippers had the lock between the handles, which always worked well for me. The second pair I bought has it in the same place as in the picture above, and I hate it.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

While the 10-24 does bother me, it doesn't bother me as much how short those holes internal threads are. Always have to trim the screws (especially on bracketed fixtures like the RAB motions) and there's no 10-24 hole on my _electrician's_ screw cutter. :vs_mad:


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

This is annoying cause I put my drivers in my back pocket upside down and this catches on the pocket. I’ve never used this to hook wires. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> This is annoying cause I put my drivers in my back pocket upside down and this catches on the pocket. I’ve never used this to hook wires.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That pulls right out with your lineman pliers.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

CTshockhazard said:


> While the 10-24 does bother me, it doesn't bother me as much how short those holes internal threads are. Always have to trim the screws (especially on bracketed fixtures like the RAB motions) and there's no 10-24 hole on my _electrician's_ screw cutter. :vs_mad:




How about the self tapping ground screws that snap halfway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

VELOCI3 said:


> This is annoying cause I put my drivers in my back pocket upside down and this catches on the pocket. I’ve never used this to hook wires.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I know what that’s for. Never knew.

Dumb idea.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> The round bell boxes they sell at HD rolleyes:) come with a set of 10/24 screws


That's the Bell-Taymac brand, a supplier here carries the Taymac stuff too. :thumbup: Those are the only brand of in-use covers I will buy, if I see Intermatic or another brand I will not buy it. :no:


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> That pulls right out with your lineman pliers.




I can’t believe it was that easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

3M wirenuts = 

Actually I like the 3M Suregrip series. But I can't stand the bulky R/Y and O/R.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> While the 10-24 does bother me, it doesn't bother me as much how short those holes internal threads are. Always have to trim the screws (especially on bracketed fixtures like the RAB motions) and there's no 10-24 hole on my _electrician's_ screw cutter. :vs_mad:


Try these....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> Try these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a 12 to 22 wire range. You only use the 12 and 14 and the rest are decoration. Give me one that does 10 and 8.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> With a 12 to 22 wire range. You only use the 12 and 14 and the rest are decoration. Give me one that does 10 and 8.


Not when working on ceiling fans. I carry these only when I'm working on fans. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

99cents said:


> With a 12 to 22 wire range. You only use the 12 and 14 and the rest are decoration. Give me one that does 10 and 8.




I had to terminate a ton of 100 pair cat 3 cable in terminal blocks and the had to buy the strippers that went down to #24. They work great until you use them by accident on #12’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Not when working on ceiling fans. I carry these only when I'm working on fans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My Romex strippers only have notches for number 12 and 14.

The number 14 notch cuts fan and fixture wire perfectly if you hold it on an angle.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was taught to strip skinny wire with side cutters...erm..._*****_. Still do it that way.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> My Romex strippers only have notches for number 12 and 14.
> 
> 
> 
> The number 14 notch cuts fan and fixture wire perfectly if you hold it on an angle.


Thanks but that's not a problem with me (my grandpa taught me how to strip wires with my lineman's before using strippers when first starting).
I just mention the Klein long nose stripper because of it's ability to cut 6 different size screws (10-24). When I'm working on a fan
or one of those wp boxes those strippers are key. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> Not when working on ceiling fans. I carry these only when I'm working on fans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would use them twice a year and complain loudly while I hang that GD ceiling fan.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> You only say that cause you haven't tried a REAL Marrette


Are you sure he isn't saying that because he hasn't tried the _Ideal_ marrette?

I'll see myself out.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> The one from the supply house doesn't. Neither does the light fixture. So it's just one more thing to have to go back to the truck for. Or even worse, have a guy mess up the box while trying to drive the wrong size screw into.


RAB boxes from out supply houses up here come with 10-24 screws. They also include a blank cover!

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

This “universal” cover only looks good on a recessed box.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Don (Jan 10, 2020)

Get one of the "Rack of Tears" NM strippers.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> I hate neat carts and shiny holesaws!
> :surprise::vs_laugh:





99cents said:


> Obvious signs of somebody who doesn’t know how to work for a living.



Both of you guys would hate me on a job, I like neat and organized...but then again I don't take smoke or beer breaks so I have the time to keep things neat and organized.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Now I know what that’s for. Never knew.
> 
> Dumb idea.



I like it, much faster than guys that use pliers instead.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Not so neat











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> I can’t believe it was that easy



Gotta be smarter than what you're working with!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> With a 12 to 22 wire range. You only use the 12 and 14 and the rest are decoration. Give me one that does 10 and 8.



Some guys do control panel and alarm wiring you know?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I was taught to strip skinny wire with side cutters...erm..._*****_. Still do it that way.




Hmm strip and ***** in a clean sentence.....


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> Not so neat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that thing on top of your backpack? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

zac said:


> What's that thing on top of your backpack?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Stuff



I think he meant the manually operated non-bandsaw?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

This is too big to fit in there










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> This is too big to fit in there




Surprised to see corded these days.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Surprised to see corded these days.




Never tried the cordless. It’s nice to not charge batteries though. I have 2 Hilti 6A cordless hammer drills and all 4 batteries and chargers are shot within 5 years. Cost way too much to bother to fix. I have a bunch of corded 5, 15, 25 and 75’s that still work fine and some are over 20 years old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I was taught to strip skinny wire with side cutters...erm..._*****_. Still do it that way.


I used to strip wires with my linemen pliers. Still do when it's my only option at the time. But that's harder on your hands and I think doing things like that is one of the reason why my hands hurt nowadays.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Now I know what that’s for. Never knew.
> 
> Dumb idea.





MechanicalDVR said:


> I like it, much faster than guys that use pliers instead.


I use the hole in my strippers. It's a seamless motion, just strip it and bend it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Never tried the cordless. It’s nice to not charge batteries though. I have 2 Hilti 6A cordless hammer drills and all 4 batteries and chargers are shot within 5 years. Cost way too much to bother to fix. I have a bunch of corded 5, 15, 25 and 75’s that still work fine and some are over 20 years old.


Oh I just commented on what I see these days on jobs.


Last year on a job I had to run out to HD to get a corded sawzall for the company I was working with. Too much down time with charging batteries.

I have a lot of corded stuff myself and if I was threading it would be all corded (chop saw, bandsaw, threader, grinder, etc)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I use the hole in my strippers. It's a seamless motion, just strip it and bend it.



Agreed if you are using strippers. 

I used to see a lot of guys (especially apprentices) using needlenose to try and make loops.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh I just commented on what I see these days on jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing like a Milwaukee Super Sawzall to shake up your snot locker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Agreed if you are using strippers.
> 
> I used to see a lot of guys (especially apprentices) using needlenose to try and make loops.


I've killed a few men for doing that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I've killed a few men for doing that.





:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I wish....


Always the apprentice with the pouch of tools that weighs more than him....


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

CTshockhazard said:


> While the 10-24 does bother me, it doesn't bother me as much how short those holes internal threads are. Always have to trim the screws (especially on bracketed fixtures like the RAB motions) and there's no 10-24 hole on my _electrician's_ screw cutter. :vs_mad:


Wait... Wait... Are you guys saying that the holes for attaching a bracket on a round bell box are threaded to 10-24? I know the ground screw hole is, but I thought the fixture screws were 10-32?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Nothing like a Milwaukee Super Sawzall to shake up your snot locker



Yeah but for double sided strut and large EMT with the M12 bandsaw and flipping it over to cut both sides or spinning the pipe.....


And my favorite line "we always do it this way"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Wait... Wait... Are you guys saying that the holes for attaching a bracket on a round bell box are threaded to 10-24? I know the ground screw hole is, but I thought the fixture screws were 10-32?


Yes, that is exactly the problem. The mounting holes are 10-24. 

I never use the ground screw so I didn't even know that was 10-24, I figured it would be 10-32 lol :vs_laugh:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> That's the Bell-Taymac brand, a supplier here carries the Taymac stuff too. :thumbup: Those are the only brand of in-use covers I will buy, if I see Intermatic or another brand I will not buy it. :no:


I've grown fond of red dot bubble covers. Regional Ben Dover electrical supply (no, not NE) has them for $6.50 and they have a steel hinge pin.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> I've grown fond of red dot bubble covers. Regional Ben Dover electrical supply (no, not NE) has them for $6.50 and they have a steel hinge pin.


Those are nice but nobody that I know sells them around here, unless you specify who Ben Dover electrical supply is (EW?)


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Those are nice but nobody that I know sells them around here, unless you specify who Ben Dover electrical supply is (EW?)


Didn't bother because as cheap as you are, you wouldn't drive there to save a buck a cover over the Taymac ones. Rockingham Electric. Closest branch to you is Amesbury, MA


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Didn't bother because as cheap as you are, you wouldn't drive there to save a buck a cover over the Taymac ones. Rockingham Electric. Closest branch to you is Amesbury, MA


I'll stick with HD then for those.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I used to strip wires with my linemen pliers. Still do when it's my only option at the time. But that's harder on your hands and I think doing things like that is one of the reason why my hands hurt nowadays.


Agreed, using linesmans to strip wire all the time is the fast lane to carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh I just commented on what I see these days on jobs.
> 
> 
> Last year on a job I had to run out to HD to get a corded sawzall for the company I was working with. Too much down time with charging batteries.
> ...


I would imagine any large scale construction job where production is in one location, the corded tools would make sense. From a service standpoint, I can see the cordless doing well enough. I'm liking the look of the Milwaukee threader. Not sure I'd want to use that instead of a Ridgid 300 or similar if I had some production to do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I would imagine any large scale construction job where production is in one location, the corded tools would make sense. From a service standpoint, I can see the cordless doing well enough. I'm liking the look of the Milwaukee threader. Not sure I'd want to use that instead of a Ridgid 300 or similar if I had some production to do.



When I was out on the first job a couple years back now I was surprised to walk in and see a 3' x 8' plywood sheet on saw horses with a few power strips and banks of chargers screwed in place and working all day.

The GC on the job had a bunch of Makita stuff that takes 2 batteries.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Square D NEMA size 1 combo starters w/fuses and electronic O/Ls.

Hooked up 2 of them today........the Motorlogic O'Ls have holes in them that you thread the wire up through to land on the contactor lugs. Not the best design but when the bottom of them is less than 2" from the bottom of the enclosure, it's pretty much impossible to do. 

So I figured I'd remove the starter from the enclosure and terminate it on the cart I had nearby. The starter has slotted holes for easy removed and replacement, this would be great except that you need to completely remove the top screw because the mounting flange will hit the bottom of the fuse holders before it comes out of the slot. 

Yet another brilliantly engineered piece of equipment that has made it onto my list of stuff to never buy again. 

Too bad, Square D is usually pretty good stuff. Not this time.........


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> How about the self tapping ground screws that snap halfway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There was this _one_ time, back at UL, it may have actually worked! Either that or an envelope was passed amongst some people.




zac said:


> Try these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

My goto nowadays for cutting anything is a battery angle grinder, _much_ easier on my completely destroyed hands.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Wait... Wait... Are you guys saying that the holes for attaching a bracket on a round bell box are threaded to 10-24? I know the ground screw hole is, but I thought the fixture screws were 10-32?



Wait... Wait... Are you telling us guys you've been using 10-32s in those 10-24 holes with no issues? :vs_OMG:
:devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CTshockhazard said:


> Wait... Wait... Are you telling us guys you've been using 10-32s in those 10-24 holes with no issues? :vs_OMG:
> :devil3:



Wonder if he uses an impact for EVERYTHING?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

CTshockhazard said:


> Wait... Wait... Are you telling us guys you've been using 10-32s in those 10-24 holes with no issues? :vs_OMG:
> :devil3:


The standard ground screw that you buy separately and use in any ordinary metal box is 10-32. But we've been talking about weatherproof metal boxes that come with a ground screw, and that screw is 10-24, or maybe 10-28. Whatever it is, it ain't a standard ground screw.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wonder if he uses an impact for EVERYTHING?


I impacted your sister:vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> The standard ground screw that you buy separately and use in any ordinary metal box is 10-32. But we've been talking about weatherproof metal boxes that come with a ground screw, and that screw is 10-24, or maybe 10-28. Whatever it is, it ain't a standard ground screw.


I am not sure what thread pitch the ground screw hole is on outdoor round boxes. I take other people's word that it is 10-24.

Earlier when we were discussing it I was talking about the screw hubs that you mount the fixture to, they are 10-24 which I find ridiculous.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I am not sure what thread pitch the ground screw hole is on outdoor round boxes. I take other people's word that it is 10-24.
> 
> Earlier when we were discussing it I was talking about the screw hubs that you mount the fixture to, they are 10-24 which I find ridiculous.


Why don’t you just carry some 10-24’s in your little Homer tool box?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why don’t you just carry some 10-24’s in your little Homer tool box?


I don't carry a tool box.

I gave the various reasons why I don't like it, and many other people agreed. Don't start trolling now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't carry a tool box.
> 
> .


Maybe you should. Put a few oddball fasteners and washers in a pill bottle. And some Tek screws.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Maybe you should. Put a few oddball fasteners and washers in a pill bottle. And some Tek screws.


I have a Cadweld box in my service tray filled with stuff, including some 10-24 screws.

I still don't like the fact that the boxes use oddball screws. I spelled the reasons out already.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> I impacted your sister:vs_mad::vs_mad:



You have never seen my sister!


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I grabbed a box of 10/24 x 1 brass combo head from an Ames Hardware. I will never run out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> I grabbed a box of 10/24 x 1 brass combo head from an Ames Hardware. I will never run out.


Unfortunately, as someone else mentioned (possibly you, I forget), those screws are way too long and have to be cut. The hub that the screw goes into is 1.5" long at a minimum because it comes from the back of the box, but they only drill down around 3/8. 

The entire thing is infuriating.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Unfortunately, as someone else mentioned (possibly you, I forget), those screws are way too long and have to be cut. The hub that the screw goes into is 1.5" long at a minimum because it comes from the back of the box, but they only drill down around 3/8.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire thing is infuriating.




I carry a box of 6, 8 and 20/32 also. They are 2” long. Get yourself a good pair of Klein crimpers with the 4 sizes. You’ll never have a screw too short or long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I have a Cadweld box in my service tray filled with stuff, including some 10-24 screws.
> 
> I still don't like the fact that the boxes use oddball screws. I spelled the reasons out already.
> 
> ...


All that stuff is jumbled up in one box?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> All that stuff is jumbled up in one box?


Yup. It's pretty easy to find stuff, and I can dump half of it from the bottom half into the top half if necessary. 

But remember, that is additional stuff. I keep that in my service tray which is the equivalent to a typical electricians pouch. I bring the material/hardware that I will need separately and I only use the material in that box if I forgot to bring something. You know, all the random times that you need a different kind of screw or something and don't feel like walking back to the truck.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Yup. It's pretty easy to find stuff, and I can dump half of it from the bottom half into the top half if necessary.
> 
> But remember, that is additional stuff. I keep that in my service tray which is the equivalent to a typical electricians pouch. I bring the material/hardware that I will need separately and I only use the material in that box if I forgot to bring something. You know, all the random times that you need a different kind of screw or something and don't feel like walking back to the truck.


I see. That makes my OCD go: :wacko::wacko:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I see. That makes my OCD go: :wacko::wacko:


Agreed. But the only things stronger than my OCD is my laziness and greed. And digging thru that box is a LOT easier and more profitable than having to go out to the truck.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Agreed. But the only things stronger than my OCD is my laziness and greed. And digging thru that box is a LOT easier and more profitable than having to go out to the truck.


I'm calling nonsense, there's not a spec of dust on that table! First it was the drill and now this.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Agreed. But the only things stronger than my OCD is my laziness and greed. And digging thru that box is a LOT easier and more profitable than having to go out to the truck.


I'm all for having a small parts box. I used to carry around a big Stanley or equivalent parts tray but now I just use a nail pouch of wirenuts and a much smaller screw tray. So it's sort of the same system you have but more organized.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> I'm calling nonsense, there's not a spec of dust on that table!


I use fast food trays for stuff like this. I emptied out the box onto a tray and then sorted the stuff out piece by piece on my office desk in order to take an inventory. I changed up some of the stuff that I keep in it. I try to refill what I take out of it, but I forget, or put too much in like the blue/orange wirenuts.

I inventory it once a year or so and try to put anything in it that I had to go out to the truck for.


> First it was the drill and now this.


 I'm not sure what you mean. Which drill?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That brand new drill you posted with your drill bit case. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Uninsulated staples  but no levernuts?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> That brand new drill you posted with your drill bit case.


You mean the impact gun that I just bought? What about it?


Here is a picture from 10 years ago of what I used to keep in the Cadweld box when I was doing union commercial work fulltime. Notice the Wendy's tray :biggrin:


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> You mean the impact gun that I just bought? What about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hate those arbors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Uninsulated staples  but no levernuts?


I keep a small little ziplock bag filled with levernuts net to the Cadweld box in my tray, since I use them so often.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

It was spotless. Never mind it was supposed to be funny 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> I hate those arbors


They are ok for the 1/2" holesaw but I definitely prefer the full shaft arbors for 3/4". But that is what the contractor gave us on that job so that is what I used.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> They are ok for the 1/2" holesaw but I definitely prefer the full shaft arbors for 3/4". But that is what the contractor gave us on that job so that is what I used.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> Uninsulated staples  but no levernuts?


Only the most **** of homosexuals use insulated staples.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> It was spotless. Never mind it was supposed to be funny


Milwaukee sells them pretty clean.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


>


I use that type for my own 3/4" holesaws now. That's what I meant by full shaft arbor. 

I don't like your pilot bit.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> I use that type for my own 3/4" holesaws now. That's what I meant by fell shaft arbor.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your pilot bit.




I pulled the bit out for the pic. Full length stays inside whether I use the full or shallow depth saw. Plus the bit has a long flat bevel instead of the 3 position ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> I pulled the bit out for the pic. Full length stays inside whether I use the full or shallow depth saw. Plus the bit has a long flat bevel instead of the 3 position ones


Well, I still think your pilot bit is competing with insulated staples for the gayest of the gay award.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Well, I still think your pilot bit is competing with insulated staples for the gayest of the gay award.


Insulated staples = Hacky = gay


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Anything made in china .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You have never seen my sister!


Nobody has, at least not since Halloween.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I see. That makes my OCD go: :wacko::wacko:


Thanks!

Glad it isn't just me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Nobody has, at least not since Halloween.



She's a brutally mean ginger-Scot, not ugly.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> I am not sure what thread pitch the ground screw hole is on outdoor round boxes. I take other people's word that it is 10-24.
> 
> Earlier when we were discussing it I was talking about the screw hubs that you mount the fixture to, they are 10-24 which I find ridiculous.





99cents said:


> Why don’t you just carry some 10-24’s in your little Homer tool box?



The screws on an NM connector are 10-24. But the heads are kinda small so you have to make a washer from the movable clamp of the connector with you kleins.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> The screws on an NM connector are 10-24. But the heads are kinda small so you have to make a washer from the movable clamp of the connector with you kleins.


Good to know.

The screws that hold the clamps in the back of metal boxes is 10-32. Good for when you need a ground hole.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> She's a brutally mean ginger-Scot, not ugly.



Gingers come in two flavors:Beautiful or I-feel-sorry-for-you ugly. No in between. But they all come standard with mean. But I'm no stranger to being an asshole either. I had a fling with a ginger that started on a road trip from Miami to Fayetteville, NC. I left her at a truck stop off the interstate somewhere south of Florence, SC.:vs_laugh: Her and her bitchy ass friend. It was that, or beat her with a flip flop.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Good to know.
> 
> The screws that hold the clamps in the back of metal boxes is 10-32. Good for when you need a ground hole.



I usually use that hole for bonding with the screw that came in it. Removing the clamp of course.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

catsparky1 said:


> Anything made in china .


Hmm. I was under the impression that you loved your Milwaukee tools.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I love Milwaukee tools . I also love my MacBook Pro . They are also made in china but by an American company . The crap we use on a daily basis made in china by Chinese companies is the problem . Things like self striping screws , non magnetic screws , crapy led fixtures ETC . China makes crap .


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

catsparky1 said:


> I love Milwaukee tools . I also love my MacBook Pro . They are also made in china but by an American company . The crap we use on a daily basis made in china by Chinese companies is the problem . Things like self striping screws , non magnetic screws , crapy led fixtures ETC . China makes crap .


Sorry. Milwaukee is a Chinese owned company. They have American heritage; it remains to be seen how that will continue.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I love Milwaukee tools . I also love my MacBook Pro . They are also made in china but by an American company . The crap we use on a daily basis made in china by Chinese companies is the problem . Things like self striping screws , non magnetic screws , crapy led fixtures ETC . China makes crap .





Apple products are made in China by Foxcon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Gingers come in two flavors:Beautiful or I-feel-sorry-for-you ugly. No in between. But they all come standard with mean. But I'm no stranger to being an asshole either. I had a fling with a ginger that started on a road trip from Miami to Fayetteville, NC. I left her at a truck stop off the interstate somewhere south of Florence, SC.:vs_laugh: Her and her bitchy ass friend. It was that, or beat her with a flip flop.



My mother, sister, and most of my Aunts are/were gingers.


I never had any interest in ever finding one to date.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Old trough with pre fab KO’s vs new trough with no pre fab










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Forge Boyz said:


> Sorry. Milwaukee is a Chinese owned company. They have American heritage; it remains to be seen how that will continue.


It's sad but true. From Wikipedia 



> Milwaukee Electric Tool -
> Ownership history:
> 
> 
> ...


The more I think about it, this is the thing that really worries me: we've given away the manufacturing overseas, thinking we'd keep the management and the ownership - let the Chinese do the slave labor for nothing and keep all the money for bankers and stockholders here. 

But eventually, the ownership and the management and the money follows the production, that's been the trend, historically. 

It's really the new colonialism, and look how the old colonialism worked out. 

My next tool may be a DeWalt.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> It's sad but true. From Wikipedia


Very interesting history, they went from US ownership then to US conglomerate, to US investment bank, to Swedish conglomerate, to Hong Kong/Chinese conglomerate. 

I agree with your analysis, these global companies make products in the Third World for pennies while making obscene profit on the backs of borderline slave labor. It truly is the new colonialism.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I’ll never understand why outdoor round boxes use a completely different screw. So many otherwise experienced electrician don’t know this and strip it out.


...why we save little containers of screws that “look”identical


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> You mean the impact gun that I just bought? What about it?
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from 10 years ago of what I used to keep in the Cadweld box when I was doing union commercial work fulltime. Notice the Wendy's tray :biggrin:
> ...


The first photo you posted with all the screws and hardware looked promising. Especially the fact that you carry plastic KO seals. I hate the metal ones as they are so hard to install and fall out so easily. 
The picture you posted of your drill bits and drivers looked like they have been sitting in your back yard for 10 years. Maybe some wd40 will help with that. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> Old trough with pre fab KO’s vs new trough with no pre fab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Prefab KO's never line up. It sucks when you need a 2" hole and you have to punch into adjacent KO's and use Chinese washers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Easy said:


> The first photo you posted with all the screws and hardware looked promising. Especially the fact that you carry plastic KO seals. I hate the metal ones as they are so hard to install and fall out so easily.
> The picture you posted of your drill bits and drivers looked like they have been sitting in your back yard for 10 years. Maybe some wd40 will help with that. :vs_laugh:


That picture is 10 years old. That was taken after I finished working in a very wet and humid parking garage for a few months.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> That picture is 10 years old. That was taken after I finished working in a very wet and humid parking garage for a few months.


I'm sure the rust won't harm their performance. My fish tapes are rusted from pulling wire through underground runs. I should probably clean the up so they retract better. Some of my hole saws have tar on them from drilling holes in roofs and that's much worse than rust. I tried cleaning them with paint thinner and a wire brush but that took some work and my hands were all covered in tar. I'm picky .. I like clean tools and hate getting dirty.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Easy said:


> I'm sure the rust won't harm their performance. My fish tapes are rusted from pulling wire through underground runs. I should probably clean the up so they retract better. Some of my hole saws have tar on them from drilling holes in roofs and that's much worse than rust. *I tried cleaning them with paint thinner *and a wire brush but that took some work and my hands were all covered in tar. I'm picky .. I like clean tools and hate getting dirty.





Try just leaving the hole saws soaking in thinner, just cover the container & let it soak for a day or overnight, I have done that with tools with dried wet patch & has done well for me. They do not need to be fully submerged if covered.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Gasoline works pretty good on tar.........


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

LFMC connectors that require the seal tight to be trimmed to exact, precise NASA specs to barely get the sealing ring over. To find out that you have to pull with all your might to get the gland nut over the sealing ring and ground ferrule to get the threads started on the main body of the connector. 

Cheap Chinese EMT that likes to kink instead of bend

Cheap zip ties that break before any tension is applied.

ANY jobs that require OCAL 

GB benders with 45* as the vertical handle position

Highest level apprentice that I'm forced to hire who cant do basic electrical work and has the work ethic of what you would expect from a spoiled rich kid. And to top it off his total hourly rate is $98 an hour. I hate the mafia.......ummm I mean union.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

micromind said:


> Gasoline works pretty good on tar.........


I suppose it's not a big deal as the tar will probably lubricate the saw teeth and aid in drilling my next hole. Gas or soaking overnight would have worked better. I have lots of 3/4 grunge cutters but the holes I need were 2" and 2-1/2" and these were "virgin" Milwaukee hole saws. My boss is too cheap to buy tools for me and I just eat it. Not sure if I can write off tools if I work for a company.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Easy said:


> I suppose it's not a big deal as the tar will probably lubricate the saw teeth and aid in drilling my next hole. Gas or soaking overnight would have worked better. I have lots of 3/4 grunge cutters but the holes I need were 2" and 2-1/2" and these were "virgin" Milwaukee hole saws. My boss is too cheap to buy tools for me and I just eat it. Not sure if I can write off tools if I work for a company.


If your boss is too cheap to buy the tools, then I would tell him he's too cheap for the job to get done. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

B-Nabs said:


> If your boss is too cheap to buy the tools, then I would tell him he's too cheap for the job to get done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I agree.. It's as much my fault at it is his. I need to communicate more with my boss and ask for the tools I need. I'm constantly buying tools because they aid in efficiency and I just like tools in general. Power tools, drill bits and so on should be supplied by your employer. My employer does supply these types of tools but they are in such bad condition I just cant bring myself to use them. This would be my main gripe about working for a small company but I get so much freedom to come and go as I please and work at a decent hourly wage with little or no travel involved.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Easy said:


> I agree.. It's as much my fault at it is his. I need to communicate more with my boss and ask for the tools I need. I'm constantly buying tools because they aid in efficiency and I just like tools in general. Power tools, drill bits and so on should be supplied by your employer. My employer does supply these types of tools but they are in such bad condition I just cant bring myself to use them. This would be my main gripe about working for a small company but I get so much freedom to come and go as I please and work at a decent hourly wage with little or no travel involved.


It's fine if you buy the tools.... As long as you turn the receipts in and get reimbursed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When I see a guy who works for me use tape out of his bag that is different than the brand I have, I put 2 new roles into his bag. If he uses his own 7/8" holesaw to make a KO, I give him a new one later on when we are at the van. If he breaks one of his hand tools doing the work the right way (ie. not doing something stupid), I will buy him a new one. 

I've become a cheap bastard on my journey to become more and more profitable via efficiency. But I would never do it by fu*king a working man over.

I can't imagine what kind of piece of sh1t contractor would make a working man supply consumable tools used to complete the contractor's jobs.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> When I see a guy who works for me use tape out of his bag that is different than the brand I have, I put 2 new roles into his bag. If he uses his own 7/8" holesaw to make a KO, I give him a new one later on when we are at the van. If he breaks one of his hand tools doing the work the right way (ie. not doing something stupid), I will buy him a new one.
> 
> I've become a cheap bastard on my journey to become more and more profitable via efficiency. But I would never do it by fu*king a working man over.
> 
> I can't imagine what kind of piece of sh1t contractor would make a working man supply consumable tools used to complete the contractor's jobs.


I wish I worked for you. You seem quite fair. It sucks working for a company that doesn't supply at least some tools. After all the tools they buy belong to them and are only being used by the tradesmen. At the end of the day it's just part of doing business and I'm sure they can get a tax deduction easier than I could.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

NOLOX ! I really hate that crap . Also 1930s bucket gear . Flat head screws not a fan of those as well . While we are at it basements of 140 year old buildings . 

So not a fan of that stuff and I spent the last three days messing with that stuff . Now its time for beer . Big fan of beer .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> When I see a guy who works for me use tape out of his bag that is different than the brand I have, I put 2 new roles into his bag. If he uses his own 7/8" holesaw to make a KO, I give him a new one later on when we are at the van. If he breaks one of his hand tools doing the work the right way (ie. not doing something stupid), I will buy him a new one.
> 
> I've become a cheap bastard on my journey to become more and more profitable via efficiency. But I would never do it by fu*king a working man over.
> 
> *I can't imagine what kind of piece of sh1t contractor would make a working man supply consumable tools used to complete the contractor's jobs.*




AMEN! Such BS to hear what some guys get away with.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Jumping on the bandwagon of dislikes...

Large panels that are 100% full and every breaker is a tandem or quad. Generally speaking when I encounter this, adding a sub-panel one-foot away wouldn't have been expensive and/or difficult.

Large panels that are overcrowded with unnecessary lengths of wire (far beyond service-loops). Even if there are spaces remaining, there's virtually no room to work. Why?

The reuse of absolute junk. I'm all for saving valuable material (heavy-AWG copper, newish LED lights, large junction boxes and so on). However, a line has to be drawn. I legitimately had a former-boss drop-off a few early 80s Federal Pioneer breakers (_*with flathead screws*_) to use in a high-spec retail tenant improvement job. "Don't let the general see those old breakers" were his exact words. If a project of that scale is so dependent on saving $150, then I don't know what to say. Regardless, it'd be interesting to find out if they'd ever trip upon overload :no:

Joruneymen who can't figure the concept of voltage drop (this seems to be far more common in residential). If you're running #14 over 150-feet away from a panel, is it any wonder that a large load won't receive the full 120VAC? One example that stands out was on a sizable custom home's outdoor-circuit. Up to a certain point, everything worked, though the homeowner's full-size air compressor didn't run when plugged into the farthest receptacle...what a surprise! 

Buying low-quality materials in an effort to cut costs. Eight out of ten times, the labor alone immediately outweighs any supposed savings. Have you ever found yourself on top of a ladder in a hail storm dealing with wood screws that were dull out of the box? Been there, done that. Third-rate AC/MC connectors that seize-up upon partial-tightening are equally as miserable.

Okay, rant over


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

I hate when a EMT stub up through the floor of a kitchen rusts into two pieces (one above the floor and one below) and then the now open conduit run fills up with mop water and grease and you end up spending all day running 120' of new conduit and conductors on what was supposed to be a simple replacement of a broken receptacle.:vs_mad:
Actually make that working in kitchens generally. Everything not visible is covered with grease that approximates roofing tar so that your gloves, tools, and any piece of clothing that happens to brush up against is sticky and dirty.





VELOCI3 said:


> I take this piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:vs_laugh: I buy those strippers specifically because the curved handles only fit in the hand one way and the lock falls under my thumb. I like that the lock closes every time you close the pliers and unlocking is an automatic motion for me.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

HertzHound said:


> I thought the only reason they still made them, was for the Chicago guys. When roughing in with EMT, you just spin a wirenut on the conductors and push it through the pipe. Maybe I’m wrong, but I thought that was the purpose. I kept a few reds in my apron on an all conduit job. I don’t know if it sped anything up. It was all solid wires, so just bending the wires over also did the trick.
> 
> Maybe a Chicago guy could elaborate?


I think the old 3M scotch locks work better for this. Just peal off the soft rubber coating and you have a nice rounded metal nut that pushes through conduit real well. :smile:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Genie lifts. Got the lift sitting just outside the window of an important executive? Wanna piss him off? Well, just get done with making your material list and hop off the lift. Run to the supply house, take your lunch break. Congratulations you just left your lift there BEEPING 60 TIMES PER MINUTE and that business man is FURIOUS! Seriously genie, wtf.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Genie lifts. Got the lift sitting just outside the window of an important executive? Wanna piss him off? Well, just get done with making your material list and hop off the lift. Run to the supply house, take your lunch break. Congratulations you just left your lift there BEEPING 60 TIMES PER MINUTE and that business man is FURIOUS! Seriously genie, wtf.


I still like Genies better than Skyjacks. Yeah the beeping is annoying, but the way the lift drives is far superior in my opinion. Those Skyjacks are way too jerky, and half of them won't steer while driving, you have to stop to turn the wheels. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanranta (Feb 18, 2020)

Coppersmith said:


> Here's your golden opportunity to get rich. Start manufacturing electrical equipment the "right way". Every electrician who thinks like you do will buy it and you'll make millions. Please send me a catalog.


Good idea.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

20-30 year old #18 solid fixture wire where the insulation has bonded to the copper with the tenacity of superglue


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Jarp Habib said:


> 20-30 year old #18 solid fixture wire where the insulation has bonded to the copper with the tenacity of superglue


Or it just falls off if you even look at it, let alone actually touch it.......


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't like working on panels that have 8 different pieces to form the front cover. You have to take off a bunch of screws as if you're assembling/disassembling ikea furniture. You even have the leave all the screws loose until everything is lined up so that everything fits. What a joke. I much prefer the panels where there's a couple of screws and the whole panel cover swings on a hinge.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Southwire. Really?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

T+B zinc connectors. They act like they're cross threaded all the time, tight locknut, but spin freely in the hole.

Used to be able to snug a connectors with my hand and use pliers to finish it off, not anymore. Need pliers inside and outside to get it tight.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

